# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Baby Tiger Shrimp in my 1.5ft tank !..

## YES

hi all.. 

I'm so happy n wanted to share w u that I saw a baby Tiger shrimp in my 1.5ft tank this evening.. while looking at the tank..  :Smile:  

and below are the pics I took today.. 


this is the baby Tiger shrimp..  :Smile:  


see the different in size.. 


Centre Top- Tiger shrimp ... Centre Below- Baby Tiger shrimp.. 
sorry.. this is the best macro my camera can go.. the shrimp is just to small.. abt 4mm 


and this is the tank..where the baby Tiger shrimp is from..

refer to this links .. u will see the female Tiger shrimp w egg pic taken 2 months ago.. haha not sure is there any more baby Tiger shrimp hiding in the tank.. cheers  :Smile:

----------


## oqs

congrats on your surviving baby shrimp. i can see the reason why it survived though. nice dense vegetation and little fishes. shrimp breeding haven.

----------


## Simon

congrats

----------


## DEA

it's the moss
if you go to bioplast, you can see a whole lot of miniscule shrimp hiding in the adundant moss
it's really very fun to see them
bet you spend a lot of time staring at ur tank now, huh? [ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

pant pant pant drool drool drool  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## jhseah

Nice shrimps, may I know where can I get them and the temperature suitable for them?
Price wise?

----------


## taffyong

hi, wow... envious abt ur tiger shrimp, wonder if u can give me a few pair?? would be glad to purchase if u are selling..... ;]

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 9/2/2002 1:10:53 AM 
> 
> it's the moss
> if you go to bioplast, you can see a whole lot of miniscule shrimp hiding in the adundant moss
> it's really very fun to see them
> bet you spend a lot of time staring at ur tank now, huh? [] 
> ----------------


ya.. i've been to bioplast last few week... saw their tanks and really got hundreds of these baby malayan shrimp hiding in the moss.. really cute to see them ... 
haha..u bet.. this morning i spent quite some time staring at e tank again.. hoping to see is there anymore baby shrimp..  :Smile:

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 9/2/2002 9:13:53 AM 
> 
> Nice shrimps, may I know where can I get them and the temperature suitable for them?
> Price wise?
> ----------------


hi jhseah.. u can try Nature Aquarium but the queue is very long.. heard got 300 order of the tiger shrimps.. the Tiger shrimp's breeder cannot meet the demand.. :Razz:  Cost at $1.5 for one. and tiger shrimp can survive at 30 deg but best if u have 28deg or below.. cheers 

hi taffyong...

sorry .. right now i left only 4 tiger shrimps.. maybe u can post and ask from other AQ members.. guess they might have more..  :Smile:

----------


## MECH

Congrats YES ,you have gain a Level  :Razz:  

Try breeding Red Cherry Shrimp... shouldn't be a problem if you can breed Tiger Shrimp

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## danny1

Any URL to recommend for info with regards to the various types of aquatic shrimps.

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 9/2/2002 9:42:24 PM 
> 
> Congrats YES ,you have gain a Level  
> 
> Try breeding Red Cherry Shrimp... shouldn't be a problem if you can breed Tiger Shrimp
> 
>    
> ----------------


thank u.. Master hei-bee king  :Smile:  
me just lucky that the baby shrimp survive thru.. haha anyway thanks for the promotion(gain a level).. got pay rise..  :Razz:  

hi danny1..
u can try this shrimp and thekrib

----------


## hoppinghippo

YES: the shrimp from that last time we order tog one is it? heh if so, then you're the only one with surviving prawns I think. CONGRATS!!! and I must say, your Xmas moss really looks nice!

----------


## YES

hi hoppinghippo..

yes.. these tiger shrimps are the one we order last time.. if i not wrong that time was end of March when we got our Tiger shrimps from Mr Chan..  :Smile:   :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## DEA

the shrimp at bioplast in the tank are not malayans
i can't tell what they are, but they have some stripes reminiscent of the tiger
apparently there's also another type that's a little reddish too hiding in the tank

----------


## YES

hmm.. i thought is malayan shrimp..  :Smile:  anyway take a look below..

this is one of e shrimp i took at bioplast.. 


and these are their new planted tanks.. the one on the right got a lots of baby shrimps in it.. and I cant imagine the tank is also full of guppies..

----------


## DEA

that tank contains malayans, yamatoes and the a/m strange shrimp
you look at the super small one you can see tiny stripes at the sides
all it needs are the wood shrimp ^ ____ ^
and yes, they have a boatful of guppies (which do look very nice)

----------


## kenny

hi
what's the temp of the tank in which the shrimps breed ???
how abt the water changing regime ?
u feed them anything special ?

seeing your baby shrimps gives me hope in breeding my own bumblebee shrimps !!
i'll work harder !!

HuRRaY ~~

----------


## YES

hi kenny.. 

e tank temp.. is 28deg.. got a small AC fan mounted on top.. 
i changed 1/3 water everyweek..
i dun really feed them.. the tiger shrimps quite like the moss.. and the algae in my tanks..  :Razz: .. and they also like to eat the leftover tetrabits.. when i feed the pencil fish..  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

those tiny shrimps at Bioplast is known as Taiwan shrimp (according to NA), selling at 30c each. Quite hardy but make sure they don't get eaten. One good thing is they can get through thick hairgrass to reach the hair algae, saw them nibbling on them but how effective dont know yet.

----------


## aquaman

hi guys,

may i know where bioplast located?

tks

----------


## AnA

Yeap, please advise where is bioplast? Thanks.

----------


## YES

hi..

it is called System &amp;amp; Control Engineering Co. 
Address Blk 22 Boon Keng Rd #01-23 
Tel No 6296 4916  :Smile:  
cheers

----------


## szesteve

Hi! Where's this bioplast u guys are referring to?

----------


## vinz

SzeSteve, read YES' reply above yours. He posted the real shop name, address, telephone number and a photo of the place.

----------


## lorba

hey, anyone can advice how to get there via MRT? Searched the streetdirectory and found boon keng existing in kallang and AMK. Which is which?

thanks

----------


## hwchoy

the Boon Keng MRT exit is directly across the street from Bioplast.

----------


## vinz

You gotta wait for NE line to open first.  :Razz: 


You have to take bus to either Bendemeer Rd or Serangoon Rd. I don't have the bus numbers, go check www.delgro.com. Lots of buses go thru those 2 rds. Search www.streetdirectory.com using the address above for a map.

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 10/25/2002 3:17:58 PM 
> 
> You gotta wait for NE line to open first. 
> 
> ----------------


no wonder so peace and quiet  :Smile:

----------


## kunner

Hey ask u guy! Did bioplast sell yamato shrimp????

----------


## coryfav

thanks, choy! i nearly fell off my chair! boon keng mrt station will be opened when that lrt issue in the west is solved lah, i heard. so in the meantime, have to rely on buses and even taxis if bioplast has stock of tiger shrimps! [ :Grin: ] 

anyway, lorba, i can't find this particular spot on my bus directory but i know buses like 106 and 85 goes there from orchard road. have you seen that sikh temple on your left in one corner before towner post office? bioplast is somewhere across the road, kallang c.c. also nearby.

never leave home without your street directory and bus guide... when you want to go lfs hunting! [ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

flor, why must the MRT wait for the LRT?  :Smile:

----------


## lorba

Sigh.. seems like it quite troublesome to go there (I hate taking bus!!). Tampines Propet and even lor halus sounds more accessible.

Anyway, side track a bit. When i go to lor halus, i usually enter from the wafer fab side. I know there's another entrance via expressway, right (i don't drive)? My qns is, the L35 (ah soon) and the koi hotel is after Irawana or before?

----------


## tawauboy

> ----------------
> On 10/26/2002 3:07:50 AM 
> 
> flor, why must the MRT wait for the LRT?  
> ----------------


because m is after l. [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## coryfav

tawauboy, good one!  :Wink:  

lorba, been going to propet during the past months, only saw yamatos.

er... lor halus: wafer fab = ssmc? that's via pasir ris farmway, then L35 is before irawana.

another entrance is lor halus itself, together with all those dump trucks. don't forget the 3rd entrance, via the monsoon drain's track, learned about this from an ah pek catching feeder fish there. [ :Grin: ] 

choy, seems they want to open that mrt line together with sengkang's lrt. and prob with westside lrt delayed sengkang lrt, blah, blah. i also waiting for that mrt line to open ah! [:0]

----------

